# Help, my betta fish is dying.



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a rookie betta fish owner and I don't know what to do. My male crown tail betta has been acting weird the past few days. He seems to be afraid of me (he used to swim right up to me). He also seems to be just lying on the bottom of the tank not moving at all any time I look at the tank. It looks like he is dead. His fins seem to be bending. He is in a 2.5 gallon tank with a filter and heater. He eats 2-3 pellets twice a day. He still eats just fine. He also gets dried bloodworms once a week. I've tried giving him a pea for possible constipation. I've tried beta fix but I'm afraid of using it because the online reviews are less then favourable. I've also cleaned out his tank yesterday and I changed his filter. The water is conditioned. I'm afraid the next time I look at the tank he will actually be dead because he constantly looks dead until i tap the tank to see if he will move.

I've had him since June and even though its my first fish he's been very happy and healthy until the last little while. Something is obviously happening to him.

Please help... any advice or suggestions?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

What temp is the tank? Do you have a thermometer?


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

The thermometer says 78 fahreinheit.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

How much water do you change?


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

About a week ago I did a 100 percent change and again yesterday. Both changes was due to a growing algea problem. The lady at Petsmart said the algae problem is due to my tank light being too bright so I've kept it off until I get a proper bulb.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'm stumped... sorry.. I know how to keep em healthy..No experience making them better.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for trying.

Can anyone else help please?


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Does everything else look normal with him besides his behavior? (any spots, fuzz, color change, stress stripes, etc)..


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

sorry that your fish is ill, could you please go to the home page and under 
Diseases and Emergencies is a detailed list that you fill out, so that members can start brainstorming to help you with your fish.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is the list filled out as requested...

Perhaps this thread should move to the disease & emergency forum?

Housing 
What size is your tank? *2.5 gallons*
What temperature is your tank? *78 F*
Does your tank have a filter? *yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *no*
Is your tank heated? *yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *none - on its own*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *aqueon betta pellets*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *twice a day (2-3 pellets each meal), also 1 dried bloodworm weekly*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Typically once every few weeks (did one yesterday and one last week)*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *typically 50% but the last two were 100%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *water conditioner*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: *between 0 and 0.25*
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *fins are starting to break off, fins are bent, white dot by its eye (wasn't there yesterday), greyish discolouration under chin*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *lying bent as if he is about to die - lying like this for extended periods*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *3 days ago*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *tried a dose of betta fix but then read online that it is harmful so I'm afraid to give more*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *no*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *I've had it since June - it was already full size then*


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

The fin loss sounds like fin rot.. aquarium salt will be good for this. 
Your water changes should be more frequent. With a 2.5 gallon tank it is best to do at least 2 50% changes every week. 

I would add aquarium salt to his water and give him clean water ASAP.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

He received a 100% change just yesterday so when should I do the next one? Also I will buy aquarium salt tomorrow at Petsmart and follow the dose as said on the label. Will this take care of everything or am I missing more?

Thanks for the help so far...


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

thirstydeer said:


> He received a 100% change just yesterday so when should I do the next one? Also I will buy aquarium salt tomorrow at Petsmart and follow the dose as said on the label. Will this take care of everything or am I missing more?
> 
> Thanks for the help so far...[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Did his behavior change, right after the water change that you did a few days ago?


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

No, I did a change a week ago and after a few days my tank filled with algae again, the filter was dark green, I think maybe my bulb is to bright, but he was ok, until a couple of days ago, his behaviour just changed.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

For algae to grow that fast you need an excess of ammonia or nitrate perhaps the water quality was slightly toxic and has caused the fishes decline. As the above poster has already said clean water may help.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I have new water sitting out right now and I will do another 100% change tomorrow. I will also buy the aquarium salt. Anything else I can do?


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Try and keep him as stress free as you can, sometimes even with the best of care a fish will just fail to thrive, for some fish 2 years is all the time they get.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

The Aquarium salt seems like the best thing right now - make sure its the kind made for freshwater, and the dosage should be 1 tsp per gallon. So, 2 1/2 tsp for a 2.5. That should help his fins. Also, is your heater adjustable? If you can, I'd gradually increase the temp to 80* during treatment.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Unfortunately the heater is not adjustable at all, but if it makes a positive difference I can certainly look at buying an adjustable one.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I never trust non-adjustable heaters. I got my 100 watt adjustable from a seller on Aquabid for around $17. I'd look around for one, it really is worth the money! =)


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

There isn't much one can do when the better's health is down with little to no physical symptoms on the body. Normally if the food and water quality is good, it's very unlikely the betta will experience this type of problem. However, most betta experts that I know, would tell you to simply try increasing temperature to approximately 83 degrees F, follow by adding salt and Indian Almond Leaf. Almond leaf does more then just tanning the water, so don't be fooled by the appearance. FYI, every serious betta hobbyist uses IAL, _and I wonder why_. In addition, you might want to switch over to NLS, Omega, or Atison Pro pellets are those are most highly regarded by people who own bettas for many years. If you do the most simple google search, you will come to the same conclusion, not that that's how I came to mine lol. It just supports what I myself have been using -- NLS and Atison Betta Food. Omega One was just a recommendation from other experts out there and I have not tried this pellet yet. Anyway, you will be surprise at what those simple steps will do to your betta!


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

It sounds like you probably weren't doing enough water changes - I believe you said that before this problem you were changing 50% every few weeks, right? If so, that is not near enough. You have to remember that your fish is swimming around in it's own toxic waste - getting rid of half of it just isn't enough.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to agree with Wendy that this is probably due to the water change schedule - water should be changed weekly, the % depending upon size of tank, live plants, filtered, cycle, etc.

When you go a while without a water change (even just two weeks) and then do a sudden large water change (over 50%) you are risking putting them in shock if you are not very careful with acclimating them back into the new water.. and even still some risk when you do acclimate properly.

When acclimating them after a large water change you should always float them in their cup and every 10 minutes or so remove 1/4 - 1/3 of the water from the cup (tossing it out, don't dump into tank) and add in water from the tank. Do that 3-4 times in a span of 30+ minutes to help them adjust to the new temp and new chemistry.

It's best to keep up on the weekly changes, and only do a partial change when you have a filter - since you did a 100% and changed the filter, any beneficial bacteria you had is probably gone now. Make sure not to be doing the 100%s in his home tank from now on if possible - there are different types of algae scrapers you can purchase to clean algae from the tank if need be.

Bent fins are from water hardness, nothing you can really do about that. 
If there is black edging on the fins then he may have fin rot and you would want to be doing 2tsp of AQ salt per gallon, daily 100% water changes for no longer than 10 days.
Fin rot (unless severe - all fins are gone and rot is attacking body) won't be causing the lethargy. Most likely it is the shock he was put in if you didn't acclimate properly.
No need to raise the temp as he isn't cold and it takes really cold water to cause the lethargy.

He is still eating which is a very good sign, so you can continue the salt treatment or not - depending on whether you believe he does have actual fin rot.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

recommended water changes for your tank which is what I do, is 50% once a week then 50% with substrate vaccuming with filter.

Is the filter creating too much current? Does the tip of his fins look torn?

I would recommend aging the water 24 hours with conditioner before using it for a water change, then, adjust the betta slowly, like you would do when you get a new betta, let the cup float for a few hours, while slowly pouring the new water into the cup, then pour the betta in without any of it's old water in the tank.

There are faster methods but, yeah.

Just use an oak leaf or some indian almond leaves, do not medicate unless you are sure what it could be. Some pictures of your fish would help us, help you.

If he gets worse, Im oldfishlady, sakura8 or Olympia


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

He is also very jumpy, I just touched the tank and he litrally flew from one end to the other and back again in 1 second. He keeps doing this when I go near the tank.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

*Pic's of Edgar*

Here is 2 pictures of him, it is had to get a clear one.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I just realized that I think my fish has velvet, he dashes across the tank, his breathing is very erratic and his gills are doing overtime, and I used a flashlight and he has a weird grey stuff over him, looks like dust maybe? I have added a couple of pictures, I bought a new heater and some aquarium salt. What medication do I need to get?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah dude you need more water changes, what you were doing is far from enough. 2.5 gallon should be changed twice a week. One 50% and 1 100% water change. With water that filthy it does not surprise me your fish is very ill you just can't keep them in dirty water and expect them to survive. Uncleaned water means ammonia buildup which is the number one killer of fish. Ammonia buildup = ammonia burns and low immune system. Dirty water also = dangerous bacterial buildup which are now infecting your fish with a weak immune system leading to everything from fin rot to more deadly illnesses. Daily water changes will help and if he has velvet you need to buy medication.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Poor Edgar. I hope he gets better! I honestly agree with the AQ recommendations. Also, Maggie has fin rot and I use some water conditioner with IAL in it( it's by API) plus AQ and she's looking quite well compared to when I first got her. For the fin rot, I think that combo should help. As for the velvet, I wish I could help but I have never had a fish with velvet. Not that it means that you're not a good fish keeper, every fish keeper will have to deal with a sickness in their fish sooner or later.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not an expert, your fish looks to be in distress, and I would guess that it could be ammonia or nitrite poisoning, the grey coating could be the fishes own slime coat trying to shield it.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

How would I treat that?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Treating slime coat? Keep your water clean is how you treat it, also looks like your fishy may have some ammonia burns but not 100%. He looks a bit like the fish I rescued from a situation where his tank was seldom cleaned and he had ammonia burns all over his body.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ok. ironically the algae keeps your water clean. if you wih to get rid of algae, you might need to do extra water changes (like 2x100%) every week to account for the ammonia created by the dying algae. I would say turn the lights back on....


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an ammonia test kit, which I would do every week, and it was at about 0.25, I got it down to 0. ? I thought it was fine.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you tested before the water change...? how dark is the fish tank right now?


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Since yesterday, I have not turned the light on as the lady in petsmart said the algae is caused by light? . I didn't know what was causing all the algae. I changed the water a week ago and within 3 days it was going green again.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well algae thrive on an excess of nutrients and light. the are usually only bad aesthetically, but really is beneficial to your water...

maybe fishie is just missing his light. turn it back on for him. i use to have a fish that got stress stripes whenever its dark.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Velvet is goldish looking, not grey. It's probably slime coat.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

velvet can look grey under normal lighting but gold/coppery under a flash light


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

So what do I do??? I have no idea what is wrong with him or how to treat him. I bought salt, how to I add it, the directions are so vague, it just says add 1/2 spoon for every Gallon, that's it.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

True about the light - I was assuming the OP looked at it with a light. OP - did you check him with a flashlight or are you just using the room/tank light.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Those 2 pics i just posted are with a small flashlight.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

And you see no gold on him - like he was sprinkled with a very fine gold/rusty dust?

I don't use salt so I can't really help you there other than to tell you that you need to dissolve it before you add it. Did you check the sticky threads in the emergency/disease forum? I'm sure there's info there on the proper use of salt if that's what you choose to treat him with.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

thirstydeer said:


> So what do I do??? I have no idea what is wrong with him or how to treat him. I bought salt, how to I add it, the directions are so vague, it just says add 1/2 spoon for every Gallon, that's it.


Yes let it dissolve in a separate container before adding it to the tank. You should use 1-2 tsp per gallon of conditioned water. If you have an adjustable heater, a higher temperature, such as 83 F might be helpful too. Do water changes daily until he shows signs of improvement


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

I wouldn't raise the temp unless you are using actual antibiotics. Right now you still don't know exactly what's wrong with him, and if it's bacterial raising the temp can make the problem worse as most bacteria thrive and multiply in warmer temps.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I have done a change but have him in a jug right now, I put the flashlight up to him and one of his side fins is covered in what looks like a gold glitter with some slight green. And his spine and going down his back looks like someone has stuck glitter to him, it has some gold and some greeny colour. Looks like sparkly glitter. ? I added the salt, just waiting for the tank to heat up before putting him back.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Are the spots distinct? This is an image of what velvet can appear like: http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...w=176&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:81

If he has velvet, he will need an anti-parasitic medication


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

no, it looks more like glitter rather then white. maybe just his colouring?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Your fish looks like he has velvet to me, that is what my fish looked like when she had it - but when I shined a flashlight on her, it was a goldish rusty color. Velvet can occur from dirty water. If you weren't changing the water very often, then this is most definitely the cause.
I used Quick Cure to help heal her. I got it at Wal-Mart, but you can get it at most pet stores. There are other medications you can use that are specifically for velvet that you will find at pet stores. You put in the amount of drops it says everyday and do very frequent small water changes or 100% if it's a very small tank.

Good Luck


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pre mix 2tsp/gall aquarium salt in one gall jug or in the container. I read very briefly all pages so not sure if you have him in the hospital tank? You will need to do 100% daily water changes. So it easier to do in smaller container or just lower the water in his tank.

Temperature over 85-86* will speed up parasites life cycle and help them to fall faster so you can remove them manually with water changes. So if you can raise the temp it will help.

I world take everything out of the tank and just wash it in the hot water and let it dry out for a few a week- it will kill parasites. No host they die.

Always rinse and dry out a net and changing container between uses it will kill parasites.
Aquarium salt you can use up to 14 days. Don't use salt less than 10 days. 

I would buy medications in case you need to use it after salt. You always can return them if you don't have to use it. 

Velvet will get worse with light. So if you have one for his tank don't use it. 
When you do 100% water change make sure you introduce him slowly to the new water. Just add new water to his changing cup and let him get use to it for a few minutes and do it a few times.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

can i mix velvet medicine in the tank with salt?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you using medication i would use them along and when you finish with meds then you can continue aquarium salt. This way you prolong the treatment in case he still has it and also aquarium salt prevent secondary infection which can happened after parasites detached from the body.

I would also do daily water changes along with medications and just redose the medications dose each time . For example if you need to increase the dose in 24 hrs just change the water and put required dose. But acclimate him slowly to the new water. This way you will remove parasites that falls from him each time you do water changes. Still wash/dry all equipment you using.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Just remember that aquarium salt is only to be used for a max of 10 days (it might be 14 depending on the brand's instructions)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL and aquarium salt are great even places like Amazon.com sell IAL.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

SO today I bought some Maracide so, I have just done a full water change, I took his decs and plants out, washed them with hot water and will leave them out, I do not have a hospital tank, so I will just make sure i clean it well. I have added the Maracide and some salt, I was told by a guy who works with fish that it is safe to use salt with it and will not effect the medication. I am waiting for the tank to heat up before adding him back. He is eating and seems to be calmer with his breathing as he looked like he was gasping before. He is still flashing and dashing around, and his fins look torn, maybe from the parsite or from dashing around? I hope this works. I do have one question it says to treat him on days 1,3 and 5. So do I just change the water on those treatment days, it says on the instructions as long as levels are normal no need to change while treating, so I am not sure what to do on that one?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Only aquarium salt is safe and Epsom salt. Asking per store clerks for help is a bad idea always do research.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

It is aquarium salt!  API brand. I've been doing lots of research.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm... I'm not sure, maybe go with the directions for now and see how he reacts, some bettas have very strong reactions to aquarium salt, so if he seems to be stressing as a result, then definitely change the water on the treatment days. Otherwise, just change the water at the end of the treatment cycle.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## BettaGirl228 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Worried about my Baby Betta!!!*

Ok so i think my baby has Swim bladder because she keeps swimming weird then she floats on her side idk if shes just bloated or what. I'm a bit worried about her and please don't comment about me not having a heater and such I know i need a heater and whatnot. What do i do? I gave her a pea and she ate half of it last time i gave her a pea she was fine the next day i think she just needs to poop lol I don't know what to do.Please help me!!! The cute thing is my female betta is watching her she watches out for the baby its so cute to watch i think she might be worried about her too. Hopefully she will be better tomorrow,*FINGERS CROSSED* I may have to go to Petco and get a heater tomorrow. Any suggestion on what to do????


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swim_bladder_disease


----------



## BettaGirl228 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Thanks a bunch *


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

thirstydeer said:


> SO today I bought some Maracide so, I have just done a full water change, I took his decs and plants out, washed them with hot water and will leave them out, I do not have a hospital tank, so I will just make sure i clean it well. I have added the Maracide and some salt, I was told by a guy who works with fish that it is safe to use salt with it and will not effect the medication. I am waiting for the tank to heat up before adding him back. He is eating and seems to be calmer with his breathing as he looked like he was gasping before. He is still flashing and dashing around, and his fins look torn, maybe from the parsite or from dashing around? I hope this works. I do have one question it says to treat him on days 1,3 and 5. So do I just change the water on those treatment days, it says on the instructions as long as levels are normal no need to change while treating, so I am not sure what to do on that one?


 
Do medications first or if you really want aquarium salt start with 1 tsp/gall. Don't just add a little bit. It very important to follow right dosage instructions. So if you already added it fine. With aquarium salt you need to do daily water changes. So do daily water changes it also will help to remove parasites that already fell. Every time when you do water change add the same dose of medications. On day 3 change the water and add double dose just like directions on the medications tell you to add another dose. So just change the water and add required dosage of medications. The same on day 5 -add required dosage. Is it make sense?
Day 1 you just keep adding the same dose, day 3 double dose and day 5 triple dose. But introduce him slowly to the new water. Every time you changing him have him in the changing cup with original water from the tank.
Dry out all equipment after each uses.

Each time when you change him of course prepare new water with 1 tsp/gall aq salt. When you done with medications , continue salt treatment up to 10 days, 14 days.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you, yes i used half a teaspoon per gallon like it said.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Reall many sources say 1 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes never follow the box instructions it just for preventative care. And it not good to use aquarium salt on regular basis anyway. Recommended dose for aquarium salt is 1tsp/gall up to 3 tsp/gall. So see how he doing after medications. Sometimes you can use it longer than instructions tell you to. Also depending on how he doing you can increase the salt dosage. Since you are treating him with medications you can use 1 tsp but without meds you would need 2-3tsp/gall. So when you done with meds i would continue salt to finish 10-14 days treatment. Don't stop because you think he is better. He might acting better but you need to be sure you got rid of them completely, especially the ones that can hide in the gills. And if he was gasping for air he has them in the gills.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually a small amount used regularly all water has salinity.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you, today, he has been swimming around a bit, so there is a little improvement. He is swimming around right now, i noticed when i flashed a light on him, I can see the gold patches and his gills almost look lumpy, his skin looks worse then yesterday. but he seems to have more energy, but hasn't eaten today yet, he did eat last night. I think he might be stressed, i think i see a faint stress stripe going down his body, his body is blue and the stripe is a faint lighter grey-white colour. I did make sure he got used to the temp before putting him back in his tank after the change. etc, adding water slowly from the tank.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you check the medicatin bottle and tell me if any of the ingredient is
praziquantel, malachite green, methlyene blue, or acriflavine ? Those usually really helpful with external parasites. But the medication you are using right now i think i used long time ago when i had my first fish . And it helped , but i used it longer than it recommended though.

Are you able to raise the temperature up to 84*? It will help to speed up the parasites life cycle and they will fall faster. And some even said it can kill them. I know recommended temperature is even 86* But i am not sure if it ok to do it with medication. I would think 84* with medications and salt would be fine. If you able to do it do it really gradually so you don't shock him with drastic difference. About 1-2* every 2 hours.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, he is at 82 right now, I can move it up. The medication is Malachite green.  Today he is swimming around his tank, so that is a good sign  Thank you


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds okay 82F is a great temp.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank's x


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome wish your Betta the best.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Try 84* slowly if you can only for the that period of time that you are treating him though. If it a problem keep him in 82* with daily water changes. Give us updated please, good luck.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

just throw in a IAL then your good make sure you dont change water for a week after you put in the IAL


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

what;s IAL?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> just throw in a IAL then your good make sure you dont change water for a week after you put in the IAL


 Indian Almond Leaves. When fish are sick they are vulnerable to other diseases so extra water changes will be needed.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been changing the water. I am concerned he is so jumpy, if I go anywhere near the tank he will fly across the water and go crazy, his face looks awful and grey and his fins are breaking off bit by bit, the bits float in the water. Especially when he dashes around, I am not sure what else to do, I am finding it very stressful. I have a 3 year old and I am 7 months pregnant, so this is a big stress, I am really trying but I do not know what else to do x


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read that can mean bad chemicals got in the water.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Like what? I only use tap water and have always conditioned it first.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How do you clean your hands?


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

With hand soap and water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you put them in the tank I ment before they go in the tank how do you clean them?


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

is there any soap still on your hands when you put them in the tank?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just asked that.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

oops sorry


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's okay.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

No I make sure I rinse them properly. I try not to put my hands in the tank water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I rinse mine in dechloranitad water.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I have had problems with the tank ever since my son tipped a whole tub of fish food in his tank, it took me ages to clean it. That's why I thought i was getting algae. Could it of been that?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ammonia. I forget is there a filter?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

so sorry for all problems  Is he still eating? Is he active or lethargic. Did he get worse behaviourwise ? Fins problem can be due to parasites. When you change him just wash the tank very well with water. Just water is enough. Should be fine. Don't forget to dry out a net and changing container after each use. 

Just lower the water level in his tank so he can't jump out. If you don't have a lid for the changing container and for the tank you can take plastic wrap and make hole in it ,and just cover the top . I know some bettas so difficult to even couch when we changing them. Just try to cover the net with your hand. I have a betta that takes me longer to couch than change. So sometimes i even use my hands . I know it better do not do it but....i just have to sometimes. And i always scoop them with a cup and cover it with my hand.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just to make sure every time when you change him you are adding medications and the salt right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aquarium Salt.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes there is a filter, yes I add the medication and aquarium salt each change. He isn't eating, I haven't seen him eat for 2 days now, he is swimming around but also rests a lot. I use a small jug to move him from the tank when changing not a net.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

I check Ammonia levels all the time, it was at 0.25 i managed to get it down to 0.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They can go weeks without eating. Try live food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

thirstydeer said:


> I check Ammonia levels all the time, it was at 0.25 i managed to get it down to 0.


I knew it.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

What does that mean? When i first got the fish the tank wasn't cycled so I had to cycle it with the fish. I got the fish for my birthday. can he get poisoning from 0.25?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Big time he might have fin rot.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

When you treat with medications and do 100% water changes you don't need a filter. Take filter out. I don't even know if filter can carry parasite, since it in the water .... Take it out just rinse it and let it dry out. Do not use the filter until he, i hope will recover. If you have 2.5 gall you can just do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes a week without a filter. Or 2x50 and 1-100% a week. But it when he recover. For now take it out and continue the treatment. Somehow i thought that instructions on medications bottle will tell you to remove the filter.

Don't get upset you really do everything you can to help him. If you can keep offering him food and remove uneaten. Give us update please.

Sorry we posted at the same time. I didn't see your last post. I have to log out thought for now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I asked because if the ammonia. Filters greatly benefit all fish.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well we need to get him better first. So your ammonia down to 0 now. Just keep treating him and take filter out for now. Since we determined that he indeed has ext parasites you really doing best/ right treatment for him. 
Then of course if tank is cycled you need filter. For bettas it really optional . Especially if tank is smaller than 5-10 gall. If you don't cycle you don't need filter. For me i don't like to cycle so i don't have filters.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can cycle without a filter. Its like IAL they greatly benefit from it but most do not need it.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

OK. Todays update, I changed him again today, he has aquarium salt and his medication, he is eating well. And he is swimming around a lot, i know he is stressed, I am more concerned with his appearance now not so much his behavior his chin and neck is silver, looks weird. So is by him gills, almost looks like his scale has come off and is grey. I think his fins have stopped breaking, but they look scruffy now. I don't know what to think, but I think it is helping him.


----------



## thirstydeer (Nov 16, 2012)

On the medication bottle it says it is ok to use a filter.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

When you finish with medications use 2 tsp/gall of the aquarium salt with temperature raised. I would take filter out, wash it and let it dry out to make sure it don't carry parasites. And the same with gravel and any discoloration, plants.You really don't need the filter any way since you do 100% water changes. 
I think all discoloration that he has due to parasites. Don't stop the aquarium salt you can use it up to 14 days. But when you done medications make sure you do 100% water changes with salt daily.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure it is 1 teaspoon.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes ChoclateBetta you are right the lower dose of the aq salt is 1teaspoon ,but it can be used up to 3tsp/gall. So since looks like he is better but still has the parasites i assume by description, i think it better to increase the dose 2-3tsp/gall. Usually if you would treat parasites with aquarium salt only without medications you need to use 2-3tsp/gall.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I read about a new life spectrum food that helps with parasites.


----------

